# Green water



## Woolyhogtail (Apr 23, 2016)

When does this green water I hear of get close to shore? Granted I've only been to Galveston a handful of times, but every time I've been its been chocolate milk and full of seaweed.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Need calm winds with alot of SE
Wind direction


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

The recent heavy rains aren't helping.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

JFolm said:


> The recent heavy rains aren't helping.










as long as you stay away from the river mouths it's ok this is last Saturday Surfside


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

June through September give the surf the green color. Doesn't mean the trout aren't there. We caught some this past weekend. 

Typically, when the temps are high and the wind is low, you'll have green everywhere.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Green water generally hits beach with Southeast winds, more or less. Incoming tide helps too. Southwest winds are the enemy of green water. 

Sandy water is good to fish too. As long as you can take the waves, you have a shot at catching trout while wading the surf. You can also wade fish with seaweed. You just have to pick your casting targets and hit them. I've had great days when the sargassum weed is thick. 

I really don't always like green water. If it's been that way for a couple of days, often the Spanish mackerel and bluefish take over the surf.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

The green water normally moves in on days that I can not fish. Bank on it. That would be light, SE winds and strong tides.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

jesco said:


> The green water normally moves in on days that I can not fish. Bank on it. That would be light, SE winds and strong tides.


Truth!


----------



## markmc2 (Aug 19, 2015)

green water is an internet myth created to make sure all the boats are on the beach instead of plugging the entrance to Zephyr Cove.


----------



## GRIM (May 30, 2013)

Can anyone point me to a good thread on understanding the wind, tides, etc. and how it affects the fish biting?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## homebrew (Jun 14, 2011)

GRIM said:


> Can anyone point me to a good thread on understanding the wind, tides, etc. and how it affects the fish biting?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 use this site

http://www.ezfshn.com/tides/usa/texas


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

green water gets to shore right now. go right now.


----------

